# Hello from sunny Suffolk!



## will raymond (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi there,

Been a long time lurker reading up on all the exciting looking builds on this forum. Started my smoking experiences a few years ago with a bog standard UDS which got me hooked even using crappy charcoal and the overly expensive JD chips they sell in B&Q. 

Fast forward to now, took over running a country pub with my girlfriend upon graduating university last year (quite young for a landlord at the age of 22), and brought my UDS with me. Not long after this acquired a Kamado Joe ceramic grill with a good friend of mine and since then the UDS hasn't been touched. The amount of things I find to smoke given the ease of using the Kamado Joe is quite frankly frightening!

A selection of past exploits below:













IMG_1567.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ a 7kg whole shoulder of pork, rind off all but the hock and rubbed with French's mustard then custom dry rub. 18 hours smoked then pulled. YUM!













IMG_1356.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ A dry rubbed belly with the ribs seperate and a random lump of beef in there too













IMG_1369.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ The resulting pulled pork from the above belly













IMG_1395.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ A bit of action from the CSG with some home cured bacon and a bit of bland old edam













IMG_1408.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ A bone in belly













IMG_1484.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ Beef ribs - not quite cooked enough this time but nice smoke ring and still got 4 racks in the freezer so will have to try again













IMG_1528.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ Belly ready for smoker













IMG_1539.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ Whole leg of mutton, was brined for 24 hours, rubbed for 24hours then smoked for 6hrs ish













IMG_1598.JPG



__ will raymond
__ Oct 29, 2014






^^ Our latest acquisition

The big rig, dubbed "The Bruce" (@meatthebruce on  twitter), is landing just after Christmas in January and will be used for as much as we can manage hopefully with our full time jobs.

Until then I shall continue smoking weekly with the Kamado Joe and luckily being in a pub I can experiment plenty and make money from selling the experiments too!


----------



## wade (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Will

Great that you have finally come out and started posting. You have some fantastic looking meat there on the Kamodo and it looks well used. Sorry to hear about the UDS but we all move on sometimes and I expect it will come out again at some point. The Bruce looks like a serious piece of work - are you looking to use it as an attraction in your pub?

Looking forward to seeing more of your posts soon. Have you had a chance to check out the posts regarding next Augusts meet?

Cheers

Wade


----------



## will raymond (Oct 29, 2014)

Wade said:


> Hi Will
> 
> Great that you have finally come out and started posting. You have some fantastic looking meat there on the Kamodo and it looks well used. Sorry to hear about the UDS but we all move on sometimes and I expect it will come out again at some point. The Bruce looks like a serious piece of work - are you looking to use it as an attraction in your pub?
> 
> ...


The UDS is still there in the background and won't be going anywhere anytime soon and the only time it will probably make an appearance again is if I need to cater for a larger party than the Kamodo can cope with.

With the theatre that The Bruce holds i'm sure it will no doubt become an attraction at my pub and it will be used for anything I can justify it to be used for fuel wise! It's certainly not a cheap undertaking but having read through the build thread on here and knowing the current owner and the time that went into building it, it will be well worth it. Hopefully we can break even at least from a couple of events here and there.

Who knows it may even make an appearance at the meet in August. However being a publican I wouldn't be able to commit until nearer the time as I hope you'll understand. Would be great to make it along though.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Will.  Welcome.  Great looking meat.  I see you really do know your way round the smoker.  Seems I might be be asking you for advice  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Oct 30, 2014)

Good to see another Smoker from Suffolk ! Looks great smokin'

Where's the pub going to be and more importantly will you be smokin' there ???

Mark


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Will, good looking food!  Hope you can make the August meet.

Interested in he cost of the trailer smoker? PM me wih a rough cost if you are OK with that.

Smokin Monkey  :38:


----------

